# 2018 Chevy Cruze Gen 2 TD Speaker Upgrades and Amplifier Installation



## Jordanjudson (Aug 2, 2018)

Do you have any pics of the stock amp harness modifications? Looking to do this soon


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah this is a helpful write up but post pics!


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jordanjudson said:


> Do you have any pics of the stock amp harness modifications? Looking to do this soon


No pics, but I can upload at a later time. Use the APH GM-02 harness. You can get them from Amazon and it is a set of 3 T-harnesses. You will only need 2. The 8 pin and 16 pin.
No modifications to the stock harness necessary. It's plug and play.


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

schmove1 said:


> No pics, but I can upload at a later time. Use the APH GM-02 harness. You can get them from Amazon and it is a set of 3 T-harnesses. You will only need 2. The 8 pin and 16 pin.
> No modifications to the stock harness necessary. It's plug and play.


Is the APH GM-02 harness also compatible with the NON-Bose Cruze? I read conflicting info on it....

By NON-Bose, I mean the ones with 6 speakers only, no factory sub


----------



## JayRod1207 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sounds to me like you have a kickass stereo system in your CRUZE. How much did you end up paying for the whole new system in total, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m looking to upgrade my stereo system in my car too. Only issue I have is finding which system would fit perfectly in my car (without having to spend more than $1200). The stock speakers on the Cruze are adequate at best, but suffer a lot when playing bass heavy songs like Rap or Rock.


----------

